# good & bad points in Spain



## roger1964 (Jan 11, 2016)

we are hoping to retire to Spain in 3 years can anyone post me the good points and bad points of retiring to Spain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It might be a good idea to plough through this recent thread (warning - it's a long one!) and then, if there are any particular points you want to pick up on, come back with more specific questions, just to save people having to repeat a lot of what's been said before.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/923538-life-better-spain.html


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's another one you might like:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../843137-little-things-i-like-about-spain.html


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

And maybe, just for balance

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itating-little-things-about-living-spain.html

We might expect to hear from the OP again in about 6 months' time once he's waded through all these threads, if he hasn't lost the will to live by then.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Or you can really knock yourself out with Google searches... 

"Benefits of living in Spain" will give you 87.7 million hits:

https://www.google.es/webhp?sourcei...espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=benefits of living in spain

"Disadvantages of living in Spain" will give you half a million hits:

https://www.google.es/webhp?sourcei...2&ie=UTF-8#q=disadvantages+of+living+in+spain

Perhaps the answer is in the discrepancy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lol!!

I was just about to do a search for those very threads


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

roger1964 said:


> we are hoping to retire to Spain in 3 years can anyone post me the good points and bad points of retiring to Spain


There is a lot of good info in the links that have been posted, but off the top of my head...

I don't know because I haven't retired to Spain but possible drawbacks could be 
not being around to see grandchildren grow up
a greater possibility of never becoming proficient in the language (for some that doesn't matter)
Possible worries about health care in a different system, possibly in a language you don't understand
What to do when your partner or yourself needs care 

Possible benefits
Perhaps better health due to a drier sunnier climate (in general that is)
In many areas lower living costs
etc


----------

